# SW Weekends



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Today, I'm off to Star Wars Weeekends at Disney:smoking:  
Because, I am a geek.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Man!
/pouts
//another Star Wars geek


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

RAXL said:


> Today, I'm off to Star Wars Weeekends at Disney:smoking:
> Because, I am a geek.


Admitting you have a problem is the first step to recovery. There is still hope for you. The next thing is to stop talking with your hand over your mouth so you sound like vadar.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Bone Dancer said:


> Admitting you have a problem is the first step to recovery. There is still hope for you. The next thing is to stop talking with your hand over your mouth so you sound like vadar.


Actually, it's more pathetic than that. He uses a bucket instead of his hand. :googly:


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

o god my brother loves starwars he even has a replica lightsaber (not the cheap crappy plastic one) its pretty cool tho looks real in the dark and lit up lol i dont mind the movies but a star wars sorta covention i would rather sleep in a graveyard (again) than go to one of them lol


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Star Wars week is GREAT! Last year our kids got to battle Darth Vadar and Darth Maul in a light saber battle! Awesome!


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Have fun with Yoda!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I like Star Trek better.


----------

